# Philadelphia 76ers are laugh-stock of embarassment.



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

While one may wonder why I picked this to be my topic of discussion let me just say that I've enjoyed 76er' basketball since becoming a fan in 01'

However this has to be the most boring off-season of the 76ers' History, those who have watched the 76ers' for a legitmate time please school me if I am wrong.

1)Billy King's incompetence is actually based upon what he sees, and not what he actually knows.

It's funny really, we buy an earing, because we think there 'cool' but after you put the earing on, you think 'stupid thing'. 

That's because even though it looked cool before, after you tried it you realized it was useless.

Then as most mortals do, you buy the next useless item.

That is what Billy King has done this year.

In Failure to reconize the Potential of Ryan Gomes, Billy King instead went ahead and Drafted Sixer guard Louis Williams.

Gomes who eventually was drafted by Boston is expected to average 9.7 points and 4.2 rebounds as a reserve for the Celtics. 

After that Billy King decided to spend more money on rather useless players, signing Randolph and Gai, Gai who was exposed for his inability to block, and have a mental toughness is in great danger of either going to the NBDL (National Basketball Development league) or waived.

While Randolph continues to impress, and he and Dawkins may very well be unsung players in 76er' uniforms.

But mind you regardless if Randolph comes out and continues to bring the intensity of defense that we saw in Duke, or even if Dawkins continues to impress, and improve his mid-range jumper, we'll see mediocre games at best, not guys to keep around the young core that we worked so hard on. 

2)E.D Snider and Billy King get along for there desire to help the Flyers.

It's interesting How the Flyers' and Eagles' seemingly made the NFC Finals, or the ECF of the NHL.

But why not the 76ers?

Simple Ed.Snider approves of what Billy King is doing he is spending money on worthless players, infact it could be that Snider is telling King to pursue just about every player on the market.

For the money King dishes out, maybe, just maybe some of it goes to these highly sucessful organizations.

How else do they acquire, the best scoring forwards, wide recievers in there respective sports Terrell Owens, and Peter Forsberg, both worth about 62-70 million dollars max? 

No possible way, the flyers' and Eagles' got to get there money somewhere and the 76ers' are that somewhere.

3)Allen Iverson's belife in the organization is only a token of apperciation to the fans. 

Allen Iverson may believe in the heart of the 76ers' organization and true, he may believe that the signings of Dalembert, Korver, Williams, Hunter are important.

But is it really?

Along side Iguodala, and Randolph the 76ers' have a nice core of players thats easily capable of winning.

However can they work together, and is the money spent on these players worth it?

Of course not, why else would Beez go berserk over the incompetence of Billy King, why else would CBS state that the 76ers' are one of the highest payrolls in the NBA?

Because it's true all of it is, Billy King's not a general manager, Ed Snider wants his Eagle and Flyer teams to win, and Allen Iverson knows all of it. 

So why is Allen Iverson acting all cheerful, even though at this stage of the game the organization is wacked as hell, is set on helping teams other then themselves when a form of a championship, and last but not least doesn't even understand the value of the money they have given out.

Hell Steven Hunter's contract could've been given to Finley, at least he'd consider it.

Darius Songilla could've came in and helped the basketball team, infact it could spark a plug from Webber who also was on the Sacramento Kings. 


If we are desperate for a guard we could do what Houston did:

Go through the first month of the season with what we have, and add defensive guards to help slow things down a bit for Allen Iverson and the team.

However we can do that know as Kenny Anderson is available.

Anderson known as a traveler throughout his carrer, has averages of 7.9 points and 4.2 assists, combined the many seasons of basketball experience.

His experience, could very well replace Mckie's and bring in a leader into the locker room. 

But this won't happen and Allen Iverson knows it won't.

Infact god who knows how long will it be until Billy king brings up a player that actually makes sense for Iverson, and the squad. 

Yet why is Iverson happy, when all these facts and more have been squirted to him in the face like a water gun?

The Answer? The fans.

Iverson has always been a fanatic of sorts, since 2001 when leading the 76ers' to the NBA finals.

His commitment heart, and passion is just a way to say sorry, Iverson had never been more supportive of the fans, infact I'm willing to bet this season's performance was also an apologie.

He wants us to forgive him for the 4-5 pitiful years in Philadelphia, and swears to his heart he wants to promise a better then mediocre city in the poor dump that's become Philly. 

4) Dialouge/Conclusion.

If this years, and future 76ers' consistant of an Allen Iverson trying hard to please the Fans of Philadelphia.

A slumping Kyle Korver.

An Injury soon to be ridden Willie Green.

A foolish choice-maker in Billy King.

An unfourtante kid in Louis Williams. 

A greedy president in Mr.ED.Snider.

And a Hall of fame Coach/player Maurice cheeks.

It's pretty safe to say that the team and it's players, not to mention coaches will not be at fault.

But the embrassment that has become Philadelphia is the fact that the 76ers' are the worst ran Organization, in any type of business.

PERIOD!


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Philadelphia 76ers are laugh-stock of embrassment.*

I feel stupider after reading that. I'll reserve judgement til I see how they play under a new coach. Try not to write too much more giberish during the offseason.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Philadelphia 76ers are laugh-stock of embrassment.*

You cannot denine that the 76ers' are one of the most poorly ran organizations in sports!


----------



## The Effin One (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Philadelphia 76ers are laugh-stock of embrassment.*

Actually, to the contrary, only three teams have more championships than us-Celtics, Lakers, and Bulls-and we've got a pretty good argument for being the best of the franchises with 3 championships.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Philadelphia 76ers are laugh-stock of embrassment.*

When's the last time we had one? 1981

When's the last time the Lakers had one 2002

When's the last time the Bulls had one, 1996.

In Either Laker or Bull years we never had a playing date in the finals.

Hell we didn't even have a playoff date


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Philadelphia 76ers are laugh-stock of embrassment.*



Sixerfanforlife said:


> 1)Billy King's incompetence is actually based upon what he sees, and not what he actually knows.
> 
> It's funny really, we buy an earing, because we think there 'cool' but after you put the earing on, you think 'stupid thing'.
> 
> ...


I really do not understand this right here because you have basically contradicted your first statement with what followed Because you said Billy King incompetence is based upon what he sees and not what he knows/thinks and then underneath that you use your earing analogy basically sayin we THINK its cool and then we buy it and SEE that its not I think the majority of things should be based on what is seen and not what we think we know but that whole thing just confused me because it seems like you say one thing then go on to say the complete opposite




Sixerfanforlife said:


> In Failure to reconize the Potential of Ryan Gomes, Billy King instead went ahead and Drafted Sixer guard Louis Williams.
> 
> Gomes who eventually was drafted by Boston is expected to average 9.7 points and 4.2 rebounds as a reserve for the Celtics.
> 
> ...


This is the kinda crap that I hate I HATE predictions and people basing their arguement on predictions Gomes averaging 10 pts and 4 rebounds come on now how does anybody actually know that is going to happen and Dont get me wrong dont think I liked drafting louis cuz i was the first to complain right along with everyone else but **** no one knows jack what will really happen for all we know he could be the next iverson to take his place Point of the matter is predictions are usless until they go out and do it if we were to base things on predictions Webber would sky-rocketed our team last year and that didnt happen So lets stop sayin how big of a slump korvers gonna have or how bad all the players we signed suck until they actually play a game and do something wrong cuz truth of the matter is NO ONE knows what truely is going to happen until it does
PERIOD!


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Philadelphia 76ers are laugh-stock of embrassment.*

And I should work on my spelling?

No No thank you, I'll take a team that has been poorly organized, brought the richest, yet most useless players.

To 0-82

Fact not fiction.

Webber and Ai will be great together I understand that completely.

Iguodala and Korver is a tandem of defense.

But Louis Williams?

I haven't the clue if he has the speed to play the 2 guard.

I also question if Louis Williams even has the ability to stick Kevin Ollie let alone Allen Iverson.

Predictions? No just fact.

All Kyle did last year wes chunk up three's with strength (that's a good combo if you want to make a three but if it misses tough luck) 

I like Louis Williams' game too okay maybe even a big part of it, I'm not saying I don't trust Williams' I'm saying I don't want him in the game at this current stage.

If we can keep rookies Williams,Randolph,Gai out of our way maybe maybe our bench has a shot. 

But even that's slim to none due to the fact that the 76ers' need there young core to suceed, and we haven't even seen them play an actual NBA team.

Hey my dad's not working anymore maybe with a little help from mom I can see the squad take on the Spurs that should be fun. (Blowout) 

They only said Chris Webber would skyrocket the 76ers', because even after those dumb *** analysts saw what Kenny Thomas did, they believed Jimmy would do something different.

Not me.

When I first saw this I thought:Better jumper for O'Brien, that's great just terrific *sarcastic thought* 

So before we say predictions are terrible let me once point out that the Lakers were projected to win the title in a sweep, and practically did so.

Or before they said the 76ers were a middle of the pact team once the first half was over they were projected to go to the NBA finals and they did.

So predictions can go wrong because there's a little here and there, more here then there really that doesn't catch the analyst's eye.

I don't analyse an off-season, hell I can't even analyze a basketball team just by looking at names.

If I can catch the Spurs 76ers game, better hope they show me something other then what I think

Dalembert and Korver will under-achieve there contracts.

Allen Iverson will be pissed.

Maurice cheeks will scratch his head.

And while all this is happening the Flyers are thinking about the next piece to add to there Championship-status.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

*No name calling - PhillyPhanatic* to say their fact and not predictions bc they havent yet if you say they are your predictions and your going to stand behind them that they will happen is one thing but to say they are fact just makes you flat out look *edit*o btw could you tell me who wins the superbowl this year and the exact score since you can see the future thanks lol


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

1981 > never

and im a kings fan..that just hurt inside..






























ouch


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Most boring offseason? How about the year where the Sixers signed Monty Williams and Greg Buckner and tried selling them as good pickups? For all the complaints, I feel that the Sixers offseason could have been much worse.. it wasn't the best, but I don't think anyone is fooled to believe that it was.

Also why are you acting like you're suffering, your first year as a fan was 2001, the team only missed the playoffs once since then. If the team missed the playoffs once since I cheered for them, I'd think that was pretty damn good, of course I could careless about championships in the long run since I have enough T-shirts.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

This franchise is far from the worst. We've been the equivalent of a B grade overall. There are a handful better than us historically, but that's very few compared to the amount of teams in the league these days. Philadelphia's biggest problem is the negativity the fanbase has. It's almost self-fulfilling that the Sixers don't win a title, just to keep them unhappy. I feel like one of the few that isn't negative about everything the team does.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Did you watch super bowl 39 Sixersfan?

Tell me how you felt?

Sad Depressed because they didn't pull it off?

Well turn those two feelings into anger and despair.

And do some muplitication.

Times ten the amount of that feelings.

And you have the fan base of the Philadelphia 76ers.

It's clear we will never win a title but we have too!


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Did you watch super bowl 39 Sixersfan?
> 
> Tell me how you felt?
> 
> ...



There are many more teams in this league that haven't even won one championship to date and they don't have the negativity that Philadelphia has. It's pathetic. 

The Eagles are the best thing the town has sports-wise and people still complain. It's no different. Beez's post was the kicker for me, I'm pretty much done with this attitude here.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Did you watch super bowl 39 Sixersfan?
> 
> Tell me how you felt?
> 
> ...


You didn't ask me, but since I'm an Eagles fan I'll tell you how I felt after the Super Bowl.. I was actually proud of the Eagles, and left knowing that it was the Eagles best season since 1960. As a Philly fan, you learn that it's not about championships it's more or less about the character and the fight within those teams. While I'm sure a lot of people cheered on the 2000-01 Sixers because they won the Eastern Conference, I'm sure a lot of others latched on and rooted for them because they had a blue collar playing style and a never say die attitude that matched the city they represented.

The Eagles haven't won a championship in years, but even if they were to win the Super Bowl this year, people would still be talking in fond terms about the Buddy Ryan years despite the fact the team never won a playoff game during that span. They remember Seth Joyner, Clyde Simmons, Reggie White, Jerome Brown, Eric Allen, Byron Evans, Andre Waters, Wes Hopkins and so on from that Gang Green defense that was a reason to be proud no matter what went wrong with the offense.

I've always felt as a fan, it's best to enjoy the moment or be frustrated with the moment, or whatever. To be concerned with a championship when training camp won't open for another month is ludicrous. Ultimately I don't think the Sixers can win a title this year, and I think it's going to be tougher to make the playoffs this season.. but that's not going to stop me from cheering because they won't.

I'm not the biggest Billy King fan, but I'm sure he wants a championship as much (hell.. most likely moreso) than you do, and he believes that these moves he's made will put this team in a better situation to do it. Of course as fans, it's our right to disagree or agree with whether the moves he made were the right ones, but you come off like you want a championship more than anyone in the Sixers organization. That's not the case at all, trust me on that.

I mean the offseason wasn't bad, it wasn't great.. but it wasn't bad. Sure I wanted Gomes, sure I wanted other players who were on the board, and sure the Sixers drafted Louis Williams instead and I was upset.. but it's over. He's on the team so I will, as a fan, support him and hope he becomes a good player. (Also how is Ryan Gomes going to average that much, when he's got so many people ahead of him on the depth chart?)

I know I was all over the place with this one, but just like I said in that thread where people were looking at the bright points.. I don't advocate someone taking the good or bad out of context and analyzing it, for the most part is useless.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Steven.A.Smith welcome to the 76ers board, why aren't you on ESPN?

Damn your intelligence is remarkable.


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

No Sixers just suck hope Iverson stays this team is plain garbage :boohoo: :dead: :curse:


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Wondering did you actually see this thread, or were you mad because I stated the truth.

The warriors are half court team but I doubt there coach will see it end of story.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> The warriors are half court team but I doubt there coach will see it end of story.


Actually, the Warriors are a team built to run.


----------

